# Rotring 600 Problems w/ Mechanical Pencils



## j3tang

Edited with more up to date development:

1) I lost the screw-on top piece where the actual red ring goes on a black Rotring 600; it's not the cap that goes over the eraser/tube for lead. Replacing it with the top from my silver mechanical pencil just doesn't look right 

2) The surface finish of my silver Rotring 600 mechanical pencil seems to be tarnished with blotches appearing all over the pencil. I have an identical Rotring 600 ballpoint pen that has been in use for as long as the mechanical pencil but it does not tarnish at all and looks exactly like it did the first day it was in use. Is there something different with the material that was used in the mechanical pencil and the ballpoint pen? and can this be remedied?

3) Also pertaining to the same silver Rotring 600 mechanical pencil above, the actual mechanical innards don't seem to work properly anymore. Lead cannot be fed through the top and when inserting lead from the tip of the pencil, it does not grab or advance the lead properly -- it just slips right out when clicking the top button. Anyone happen to have any ideas as to what is wrong? I've had this same problem with a different mechanical pencil in the past .. I think it was a Zebra and I never figured out why.


----------



## mollzo

*Re: Rotring Replacement Parts*

They would be the "Esprit" if they have the telescopic ends, but "600" if they are "full size" permanently. - I am not able to help you about spare parts I'm afraid.

- Happy holidays any-ways.
Morten


----------



## Krazy8

*Re: Rotring Replacement Parts*

I have had good luck with Montgomery Stationery for Rotring 's and parts

http://www.montgomerypens.com/about_us.asp?gclid=CKjY2qXZ554CFWpd5QodhCLjJw


----------



## Mike V

*Re: Rotring Replacement Parts*

This might be worth a try:

Sanford, Parker, Waterman and rOtring Repair Center 
2200 Foster Avenue Janesville, WI 53545-0815
Tel: 1-800-237-8736
Fax: 1-608-755-7227


----------



## j3tang

*Re: Rotring Replacement Parts*

Thanks for the suggestions! Hopefully they don't mind dealing with a Canuck 

I was ignored when I contacted Rotring directly about this.



Mike V said:


> This might be worth a try:
> 
> Sanford, Parker, Waterman and rOtring Repair Center
> 2200 Foster Avenue Janesville, WI 53545-0815
> Tel: 1-800-237-8736
> Fax: 1-608-755-7227


^^ got my hopes up with the above when I saw that this was a USA/Canada service centre, but no luck there as they said they don't provide replacement parts 

Actually i noticed that their automated call system indicates that they are "Sanford, Parker and Waterman" only now .. they've skipped the rOtring part. Curious, I asked and they said they will do repairs or replacements if it's for something they still have in stock.

EDIT 1:

Forgot to mention too that I've had this mechanical pencil for quite a few years so the 5 year warranty has been up some many years ago. I was prepared to accept additional costs to service them as compared to those within warranty, but they will just not service them at all.

I decided to email Sanford as well even after I called, and this was their email reply:
"The Rotring Brand is no longer manufactured. The Rotring 600 series was discontinued 7 years ago. Unfortunately, we no longer able to service the Rotring 600 and if your pens are 12 plus years the warranty is no longer valid. We are sorry that we can not assist in repairing your writing instruments."

Montgomery's reply was that they don't sell the part I'm looking for and to try FPH.
I thought that was cute, something wrong with your writing instrument? See if the Hospital can help 

EDIT 2:

I think I'll do a little update to the OP with better pictures and some more recent development as I've just hit another snag with a different rotring 600 mechanical pencil.


----------



## heb

*They haven't improved over the years*

3) Also pertaining to the same silver Rotring 600 mechanical pencil above, the actual mechanical innards don't seem to work properly anymore. Lead cannot be fed through the top and when inserting lead from the tip of the pencil, it does not grab or advance the lead properly -- it just slips right out when clicking the top button. Anyone happen to have any ideas as to what is wrong? I've had this same problem with a different mechanical pencil in the past .. I think it was a Zebra and I never figured out why.

[/QUOTE]

Hello,
I bought a couple of 600 mechanical pencils 16 or 17 years ago. They were both the ultimate POS in every phase of the gendre.

That they STILL have a loyal following around here damages the credibility of the site. It doesn't make sense.

Stick with the Pentel P205.

heb


----------



## cristinamartine

Well I have mechanical pencil its really amazing for my personal use. I always refer this mechanical pencil for my drawing and also in examination.


----------



## ragman

I just had problem with a .5mm rotring 600 pencil that was little used and It would not take any led in the chamber. Took it apart. The chamber is a plastic tube and the old lead was all stuck together. I bent the tube just enough to break up the old lead. Tipped it upside down the broken lead came out. Put new lead in camber put pencil together and I am back in business. Good luck think this process may solve some of your problems.
ragman


----------



## rukrem

... maybe your using lead that is too small ... if your using .5mm go up to .7mm see if that helps.


----------



## gpend

j3tang said:


> Edited with more up to date development:
> 
> 3) Also pertaining to the same silver Rotring 600 mechanical pencil above, the actual mechanical innards don't seem to work properly anymore. Lead cannot be fed through the top and when inserting lead from the tip of the pencil, it does not grab or advance the lead properly -- it just slips right out when clicking the top button. Anyone happen to have any ideas as to what is wrong? I've had this same problem with a different mechanical pencil in the past .. I think it was a Zebra and I never figured out why.


I just had the same issue with my brand new Rotring 600 .7mm pencil. The answer is ridiculously simple. There is a microscopic rubber donut that sits between the lead tube opening and the tip. if you have ever tried to fix lead not advancing or something else by disassembling the tip (especially if something was inserted backwards) the donut may have popped out. Once that is replaced all is right again. I hope this helps the next wayward searcher.


----------



## xevious

The "donut" mentioned previously is called a "lead retainer." It's a very small rubber piece that sits in the nose cone of the pencil. Normally it should remain in place, but if you ever clear a lead jam through the front, you can dislodge it. It's easy to put back in place--all you do is mount it on the lead extending from the body and slide it down, then screw the front piece back on. Once tightened, the retainer will be back in place. It's essential to have this. If you lose it, you will experience what *j3tang* reported -- the lead easily sliding out when clicking the advance. The reason why is the inner clutch is released and the lead is pushed forward with the only tension left being the retainer. If that's missing, the lead will be loose. And no, you can't buy that part separately (unfortunately). Your best bet would be to buy a scrapper 600 on the cheap and cannibalize it for the retainer.

For reference, it may look similar to the one on this Pentel P205:


----------

